# Private Registration Plates



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Thinking of getting a new plate for my car, two letters and two numbers

Anyone know any good online sellers? Found http://www.newreg.com

Anyone know of any others good ones?

cheers

James


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

If you can find what you want on http://www.dvla-som.co.uk then buy it from there. 

If you see the same plate advertised on ANY other web site it will be more expensive - fact.

Other companies like newreg.com are only good for plates that they own themselves, or are selling for an existing plate owner.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

yeah i have looked on there

they tend to auction plates off in format xx yy (where x is a number and y is a letter)

was wondering if there are any more good brokers out there?

thanks for the advice tho scott

cheers

James


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

try this one bought both my plates from there and you can haggle with them 

Regtransfers.co.uk

Cheers


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

there are loads, but they all tend to look at the DVLA stocklist and then sell their plates on at a mark-up.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

www.nngb.com


----------

